# When to shave head....



## am1ev1l

OK to you men that were balding and went for the shaved head look - at what point did you make the plunge? Did you spin it out as long as you could or just shave it when you thought you maybe thinning.

Has it made a difference to how you look, either positively or negatively?

As you can guess, my hair is thinning but at the moment I can cover it up with my hair cut but its getting worse and taking me longer to do in the mornings so I'm wanting to shave the lot off but my gf says not to yet! So I was just getting some input, I'd hate to have a comb over without realising!!!!


----------



## Pompey Tim

I shaved my head for about 5 years, then grew it back and realised thet my hairline had receded by about 1", and my crown had thinned to the point where I was starting to get comments off my mates and the missus, not all gone but definitely wispy, so off it came again and now I shave it right down with a proper razor.


----------



## Truewarrior1

i went to barbers one day,and thought had enough and told him to just shave it "are you sure" "yeah why not." bit nervy but once it was done i feel it looked better,dont have to bother with it.now i shave it myself.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

same boat mate...this weekend its coming off

i'm deciding with the shock grade 1 or slip it in with a grade 3-4 :rolleye11


----------



## tommy28

i went from a pony tail right down to my lower back to grade 1 all over. just fancied a change.

and do not listen to ur gf. do not ask anyone's permission. if u wanna shave ur head, be a ****ing man and do it!

post some before and after pics on here tho!

good luck bro


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I went from dreadlock type things to skin head -.-


----------



## South Champ Jnr

im gonna be in the same club in the next few years bud! me and my mates call it natures hair cut! i reckon the best way to make it look stylish and cool, is grow sum stuble, keep hair closly cropped get a tan, and take care of your skin. Dont dress like a knob either, not the butchest post im ever gonna write, but im planning now for the future! look at Jason Stratham hes bald but with sum stuble and a tan he banged Kelly Brook!! oh and i did security at his most recent Movie Premier helping a mate out and the guys a midget! nice guy; but a midget!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

im 19 and i took the plunge last month, grade 1 or 2, hairline was getting too obv, dont think the tren helped.

but to be honest, id prefer to look good and not have hair!


----------



## Galtonator

I have been wet shaving my head for a year as i hate the time and expense of hair cuts. However i made a royal balls up of it on Monday night and took big lumps out of my head! So id go for clippers with no guard. You will still have hardly any hair and you wont cut your head


----------



## dmcc

I've used the lowest setting on the clippers (no comb, blade pushed forward) for years now. My beard is generally longer than the hair on my head. Haven't quite taken the plunge on taking the old Wilkinson Sword to it yet though... maybe soon. I look *much *better shaved.


----------



## juntamonkey

If you see your hair is going then just get rid, thatway people will never notice it gradually getting thinner and thinner lol........Ive been hair free for 10 years now quick shave with a gillete every other day.


----------



## Kezz

yup mines comin off too!!


----------



## cellaratt

I use to have hair down to the middle of my back...After I joined the Army, it cost me $4.95 for them to cut it and I've just always kept it that way...It is sooooo much easier and cheaper, bought my own clippers and do it myself, plus I have a receeding hairline so it would just look stupid if I let it grow out now...Nice and clean...


----------



## dmcc

I always said that I would be vain enough to dye my hair when I started going grey, but the minute I started losing it, it would be shaved right down. Still have to find a grey hair...


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Go on...Lets have some before and after pics....


----------



## Guest

NEVER PONY TAIL FOR LIFE!


----------



## diaita

Con said:


> NEVER PONY TAIL FOR LIFE!


the only thing wrong with a pony tail is

when you lift and look underneith it theres an 4R5E there LOL


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN

I have been shaving my hair off for the last 10 years.

Since i was 21.

I've just started growing it for the past 3 months, and i also have a recieding hairline due to constant shaving, Apart from that i have thick soft hair,,,hahahaha

No more shaving 4 me...lol


----------



## nathanlowe

Number 1 all over, its beautiful and feels good.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shaved mine this weekend

buuuuzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lord Lucan

i'm not goin bald but grey an i've always shaved mine since i was 12 looks damn good too


----------



## Aftershock

Mines been off for about 7 years, wouldn't even like to have it now, just as well really lol


----------



## geeby112

i could never go for the shaved look i admire my hair 2 much :beer1:

plus me with a skin head would not suit me

do you guys think the women prefer the shaved look or stylish?:rolleye11


----------



## Captain Hero

I have had a skin head a few times in my life but prefer to have the long, luxurious and thick brown locks that are on my head at the moment 

Male patern baldness isnt in my family so my hair is as thick as it ever was and not receding either! Although I have a few greys at the age of 23!!!


----------



## diaita

you lucky dog cap,id say guys make the most of it while you got it,im a number 2 when i get thinner number 1


----------



## Slamdog

I'm in the same boat as cap.... thick hair... no mpb in the family until you reach about 55....

hair stays dark till around then too... as I'm only 41 I have a few years yet. I have gone bald before... missus reckons i looked too hard and like a 'thug' who does robberies and door work....


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger

I started losing my hair when I was 9!! been shaving my head for about 8 years now (it got too thin on top and looked horrendous).

To answer geeby112's question, put this way, I've had some absolute STUNNERS for girlfriends so it can't be THAT bad eh?


----------



## chrisj22

Mine started receding when I was about 21, I think. I've shaved it for about 3 years now. I had a number 2 all over, but it's even thinner now so a number 1 does the trick :biggrin:


----------



## 6083

Mine started receding when i started on test enth cycles-- a bit would go each time.

when people started commenting, i got the hairdressor to cover it up, but once we were past that-- i got the clippers out-- started with a n03 otop and a 2 at the sides-- that did me for a year or so-- then it went to a no1-- now i use a bic .. people say it suits me being shaven, but i noticed men think you look harder and women dont find it as attractive as if you have a nice hair cut.

Id love to have my hair back, but nevermind -- oh and make sure if you are going to shave your head--you get a tan and are not skinny ... think people who are thin and pasty white with a shaved head look like a chav.


----------



## justdiscovering

well i spillt paint in my hair about 4 years ago and until then was always around grade 2-3,then it had to be shaved and have done it ever since,i look like a taxi with the doors open but having short hair i was told adds to the fact that it makes your shoulders look wider than they are.


----------



## Ruse89

1988-s.leeson said:


> im 19 and i took the plunge last month, grade 1 or 2, hairline was getting too obv, dont think the tren helped.
> 
> but to be honest, id prefer to look good and not have hair!


good shout me too


----------



## brasco

i do a half grade as my hair grows very quick!

i defo think i look better with a shaved head as my hair is VERY thick so when its long i cant really style it well or if i do want it styled it costs a bomb!

i agree with what was said earlier in the thread about if your goin bald go for the jason stateham look women cream over him!


----------



## romero

Basically when you are starting to feel that self conscious abotu it that ya ask everyone's advice it's time to shave it all off!!!

I did the same thing and have had a shaved head for about 5 year now its much easier and most girls prefer it to trying to cover bits with thinning hair!!! Had loads of comments saying i look much better this way and all of a sudden when ya do shave it all off people think ya a psycho so that helps too at times  I use a bare set of clippers at its closest setting once a week!!! much better!!

Just do it!!!


----------



## Rob_Rees_1986

I started to loose my hair at about 19 years old. I never noticed untill my mate said ****ing hell you going bald. Went home and out came the gillete mach 3. No one has ever seen my hair since. I blame mine from the younger days of wearing a hat. I always had thin hair and while wearing a hat and motorbike helmets I think it just got thinner. No MPB in the family so can't see it as hereditory.

Seem to pull birds better with no hair so love it plus I got a gotee like bloke out of amrican history x.


----------



## kevo

Shave it whenever mate, my mrs wanted me to grow mine, and style it funny like, but.... The recesion didnt look good so off it went, dont go No1 straight off, start at say a no3 and see what you think. I love it shaved off now, easy to look after and cheap (I do it myself)!!


----------



## 007

tren at 19:sneaky2:...oh dear



1988-s.leeson said:


> im 19 and i took the plunge last month, grade 1 or 2, hairline was getting too obv, dont think the tren helped.
> 
> but to be honest, id prefer to look good and not have hair!


----------



## smithy26

the hair dresser told me i was going bald at 19, she said it was due to stress.Then i went home worrying i was going bald. nice aye.

Once u start getting the thin strip down the middle its time to go, i bic my head every morning, and peoplle still think i shave it off because that how i want it.


----------



## hertderg

Mine's been going at the front for a few years now,it depressed me something rotten at first but there's sod all you can do about it. I'm going to finally take the plunge and on Tuesday I'm getting a 1.5 back and sides and will start at a no.3 for the top. Off on holiday this Friday so that'll sort out the tanned look


----------



## dru0111

Im 24, have all my hair, not receeded but am really paranoid about loosing it LOL. What sort of things (in the opinion of balding men) bar cycling steriods accelerates / promotes baldness?? I read that pollution can play a big part i.e. living in a large city is worse than living in the country ?!?!


----------



## coxy1983

Im 24 - every Friday without fail I give it the once over with the mach 3 razor - easy and simple. Just costs a fortune on razor blades !

Sea kelp tablets - I've heard these can be used to grow hair quicker ????

As for promoting baldness ?? I dont really know - think its more to do with parent genes and things - Steroids defo dont help though !


----------



## bobby chariot

I keep thinking of having this done. Mine's going at the front (either that or my forehead is growing :confused1: ...)

Only thing putting me off is; couple of years ago i got a number 3 or 4 and TBH it just made it look even my hairline even more "noticable" - kinda like the contrast where my hair stopped & my forehead started.

I think if you're gonna have it done, don't pussy around like i did - just go for the stubbly look.

Another thing; i think skinny pale blokes rarely suit that look. I'm gonna hang on till i get a tan & put on a bit more size (that's if my hair will wait for me)


----------



## smithy26

when i shave my head every day i use that tanning moisturiser, keeps the dry skin off and tans ure head and face:thumb:


----------



## Nidge

am1ev1l said:


> OK to you men that were balding and went for the shaved head look - at what point did you make the plunge? Did you spin it out as long as you could or just shave it when you thought you maybe thinning.
> 
> Has it made a difference to how you look, either positively or negatively?
> 
> As you can guess, my hair is thinning but at the moment I can cover it up with my hair cut but its getting worse and taking me longer to do in the mornings so I'm wanting to shave the lot off but my gf says not to yet! So I was just getting some input, I'd hate to have a comb over without realising!!!!


I've been shaving mine for the last 10 years and I'd have no other way, people tell me that I look better with a shaven head, I shave mine 3 times a week.


----------



## Stanco

When i shaved my head, people thought i looked like i had cancer or a nazi.


----------



## bigdaftjoe

mine lasted to 35yr old just took the plunge myself grade 3 all off


----------



## ianp

I've been wet shaving my head for 10 years or more, before that it was clippered on a No1, and i wouldn't have it any other way tbh. I just wish it wouldn't grow back at all


----------



## Blofeld

I decided to shave it all off when I started receding and getting grey hairs.... that was when I was about 13. Can't even imagine what I would look like with hair now.


----------



## Musashi

I started having a grade 4 about twenty years ago when I had a full head of hair, gradually went down the grades until I'm now at just the clipper blades just the metal clipper.

I've bic'ed it a few times but I don't like the clammy feel so settle for the stubble I get from the clippers. I have a number one beard that I blend/fad into the hair line.


----------



## SiPhil

Been shaving mine for 10 years. At 25 it was noticeable that I was starting to get thin on top, which is when I started shaving. Shave it off once a week grade 0.

Steroids have made me lose a hell of a lot more hair. Since I started my second cycle some 6 months ago much of the remaining hairs on the top of my head have vaporised. Doesn't bother me though, I prefer the shaved look.

Better to be shaved than being a ponce doing your hair and going to the hairdressers.


----------



## Grim Reaper

take the plunge mate and shave it off, if you dont like it it will soon grow back, started clippering mine many years ago and been razor shaving the last 6 yrs and had the odd f**k up and scalping myself !!!


----------



## JB74

a 21/2yr old thread starting back up lol

well i am 36 and gotta say that i have been shaving my head since i was about 14 not due to baldness just prefer the look :thumb:

but grey as fcuk now:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## MarkFranco

Ive allways had a receeding hairline I didnt even know what it was, i used to call it a "burce willis" 

**** hair, just started using a razor on my head and its difficult, clippers with no guard is so much easier

Also nothing looks worse than trying cover it up, its so easy to notice and the wrap around is another look that doesnt go well


----------



## Conscript

I use a beard trimmer with no guard as this takes it down closer than no guard clippers!! It suites me but I have to say I did love my hair, If there was a magic pill that would restore my hairline indefinitely than I would probably pay upwards of about hmmmmm £5000 maybe....Vanity sucks!!! :lol:


----------



## jimmy79

i went through a stage a few years back just fancied a change, shaved it all of tried to grow it back a few times but its not having it! normaly bic it all over but it gets to be a pain every couple of days so sometimes i let it grow back a bit.


----------



## DNC

Just whip mine off with a beard trimmer now,as soon as i started getting the odd 'Baldy' p1ss take off mates it was time to go:thumbup1:

Wish it would all just fall out now as its a pain doing it every few days.

And the time i started shaving it all if is the time i got with my beautiful hairdresser girlfriend,never got the chance of a free top haircut:cursing:


----------



## cellmore

I started shaving head at 24 and never looked back since (31 now). Best thing I ever done!!


----------



## Crimson

I started going thin on top and receding at about 19. I used to spend ages trying to figure out a haircut and ways to hide the fact,tried messy layers, short cropped spikes, and to be honest none make the smallest bit of difference. I've now started trimming mine with a grade 4 going keep getting shorter and shorter until its without guard, then just wait for the time when I won't need to bother.

End of the day you can't fight it, just embrace it doing it when your young will mean people won't notice it. It looks worse trying to hide it and having a comb over then just loping the lot off


----------



## mal

i shave my head 3x a week,get the beanys out now lol.


----------



## ultralife

had my head grade 1 since i was about 14 (6 years) i have curly afro hair so tried to grow it 1 christmas and everyone liked it but as soon as summer came and i shaved it all off again people commented on how much better shaved looked than all that hair. in my opinion hair is a novelty. most of us lose it eventually (especially in my family) so why not start young so you dont have to worry about a dramatic change when your older. bit cold on the noggin today tho

UL


----------

